# My Beloved Piano - NO 56K!



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Tonight I set out to do a study of my beloved baby grand piano. It is a Charles Frederick Stein that was given to my grandmother for her 16th birthday, then given to my mother, and then given to me. It was manufactured in 1934, and the company who made it, which was in Chicago, no longer exists. It has real ebony and ivory keys, and I've been told it is a wonderfully crafted instrument. I adore it and love playing on it; unfortunately it is out of tune and does not hold a tuning for more than three hours. Its strings are worn and tired, its finish is crackled and dry, and it's ugly as sin, but it's beautiful to me. 

I'm really happy with how these turned out. I realize most of them would fit quite appropriately into this week's "get down low" assignment, but I wanted them to stay all together---despite Photobucket's resizing against my will. 

Thank you for looking, I hope you like them. :blushing: 

Let the barrage begin:
1.








2.







3.







4.







5.







6.







7.







8.







9.







10.







11.







12.


----------



## Verbal (Jan 11, 2006)

5 is SO awesome!  I really really love it!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Jan 11, 2006)

I really like 2 and 10 a lot!!


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 11, 2006)

Beautiful piano. I especially love photos 7 - 9


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 11, 2006)

the entire series is awesome, but #1 stands out for me.

so you know a little about the folklife festival on the mall, eh?


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 12, 2006)

Of the two keyboard-only-pics I like Photo 2 very very much, and of the close-ups, the detail shots, I really love Photo 5! That one is great. 
And also 11, although all these close-ups are nice. But 5 really stands out for me, and 11 follows suit.


----------



## Rob (Jan 12, 2006)

I like #2 best as I'm a sucker for using DOF to enhance a shot! Good work!

Rob


----------



## woodsac (Jan 12, 2006)

I like that you took the time to find so many different angles and patterns on a single subject :thumbup:


----------



## Holly (Jan 12, 2006)

they are all great.. I cant pick just one favorite!! Great shots!


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Hope it wasn't excessive  I can't decide which ones my favorites are. It keeps switching as I look at them.

Rob, I'm a sucker for shallow DOF too...as I post more and more photos during my time at TPF you'll probably find it a bit overkill in my shots 

Forgot to mention this in my original post....my signature says OTE but I'm also open to critique on these, and ALL photos, if you have any suggestions or ideas! Thanks!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jan 12, 2006)

7, 8, &9 really grabbed me.  Nicely done!


----------

